# Ein Jahr PlayStation 4 - Diese zehn PS4-Pflichtkäufe dürfen euch nicht entgehen



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ein Jahr PlayStation 4 - Diese zehn PS4-Pflichtkäufe dürfen euch nicht entgehen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ein Jahr PlayStation 4 - Diese zehn PS4-Pflichtkäufe dürfen euch nicht entgehen


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2014)

Hmm... falsches Video verlinkt? Das Video zeigt die Neuerscheinungen im November


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2014)

nüchtern betrachtet haben ps4 und xbone bislang ein ziemlich laues line-up zu bieten.
must-haves sind komplette fehlanzeige.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hmm... falsches Video verlinkt? Das Video zeigt die Neuerscheinungen im November



entweder das oder Bildergalerie vergessen worden einzufügen (je nachdem was geplant war)



Bonkic schrieb:


> nüchtern betrachtet haben ps4 und xbone bislang ein ziemlich laues line-up zu bieten.
> must-haves sind komplette fehlanzeige.



inFamous: Second Son (+ First Light) 
Killzone: Shadowfall
The Last of Us Remaster (wenn man keine PS3 hatte)
Little Big Planet 3

Drive Cl... ok das nicht 

und es kommt ja noch massig 2015 (Order 1886, Uncharted 4, Until Dawn ...)

edit:
bei der One ist es schon deutlich mauer

eigentlich nur Forza (5 + Horizon) und evtl. dieses Sunset Overdrive (und Halo wenn man davon 1 oder 2 Teile verpasst hat)

Ryse ist nicht mehr exclusiv und Rest eher mau


----------



## neo821 (23. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nüchtern betrachtet haben ps4 und xbone bislang ein ziemlich laues line-up zu bieten.
> must-haves sind komplette fehlanzeige.



Joa sehe ich genauso, spielen tue ich eh nur die Exklusivtitel, welche zwar ziemlich Spass gemacht haben, aber noch nicht soviele erschienen sind bisher.
Fuer den Rest habe ich mein PC.


----------



## McDrake (23. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nüchtern betrachtet haben ps4 und xbone bislang ein ziemlich laues line-up zu bieten.
> must-haves sind komplette fehlanzeige.


Nüchtern betrachtet gabs für MICH auch auf dem PC kein must-have-Titel in der letzten Zeit.
Ok, es gab einige interessante Titel. Aber ich glaub das einzige Spiel. was ich zum Release gekauft habe in diesem Jahr, war das WOW- und Diablo3-Addon.
Und das auch nur, weil ich da jede CE im Regal haben will 

Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich einfach nicht mehr so Hype-Empfänglich bin, wie in meinen jüngeren Jahren.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2014)

die meisten interessanten Spiele sind Third-Party, aber das ist eigentlich schon immer so gewesen


----------



## meisternintendo (23. November 2014)

Dennis wirf den PC in die Tonne und komm zu uns Konsoleros zurück


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2014)

Nein.


----------



## Exar-K (23. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nüchtern betrachtet haben ps4 und xbone bislang ein ziemlich laues line-up zu bieten.
> must-haves sind komplette fehlanzeige.


Sehe ich ähnlich, richtig herausragende Spiele sind da bisher nicht erschienen.
Nach einem Jahr ist das schon ziemlich mau.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nüchtern betrachtet haben ps4 und xbone bislang ein ziemlich laues line-up zu bieten.
> must-haves sind komplette fehlanzeige.


Ähnlich wie bei der Wii U.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. November 2014)

Also die PS4 wäre für mich bisher nur wegen Last of Us interessant, was ja eigentlich noch ein PS3 Spiel ist. Die Wii U ganz klar für Mario Kart 8 und eventuell noch Super Mario 3D World. Zur XBone fällt mir nichts ein, vielleicht würde ich mal in Sunset Overdrive reinzocken aber ein musthave ist der Titel wohl eher nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

Uncharted wird für mich ein Must-Have.

Ansonsten Killzone oder auch wenns denn bald kommt Gran Turismo 7.

PS: Infamous hab ich glatt unterschlagen.


----------



## golani79 (23. November 2014)

Exclusives habe ich bisher folgende gespielt auf der PS4:

Killzone
Infamous Second Son
The Last of Us Remastered (hab ich auf der PS3 nicht gespielt)

Ansonsten gäb es jetzt keine wirklichen Must Haves für mich bisher.
GTA V hab ich mir noch geholt, weil ich da nicht auf die PC Version warten wollte - das hat sich aber auf alle Fälle auch gelohnt. 
Auch wenn es nicht exklusiv ist.

Mit PS+ gab es dann aber auch noch ein paar ziemlich gute Indiegames (Resogun, Dust, Binding of Isaac, ..)

Könnte mich bisher also nicht wirklich beklagen und das kommende Lineup sieht ja auch noch recht vielversprechend aus.
Muss eh nicht gleich zu Release zick Titel haben - da wird nur der Backlog noch größer


----------



## Exar-K (23. November 2014)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Die Wii U ganz klar für Mario Kart 8 und eventuell noch Super Mario 3D World.


Und Bayonetta, Smash Bros, Pikmin, plus ein paar mehr. Wind Waker lassen wir mal raus, da es nur ein Remake ist. 
In Zukunft sind aber auf allen Konsolen recht interessante Titel angekündigt. Mal schauen welche davon auch die Erwartungen erfüllen können.


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> und es kommt ja noch massig 2015 (Order 1886, Uncharted 4, Until Dawn ...)



nja, wobei The Order so nen Titel wird wo man den Test abwarten muss, zumindest nach den Lauen PKs



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie bei der Wii U.



wobei, die WiiU als sich das Marktfeld als Zweitkonsole sichert und da ganz gut mit fährt
Und naja, die hätte jetzt so für mich interesantere Exklusivtitel, leider nicht bei den Nintendo Titeln, weswegen das auch keine Option ist 

Ansonsten, naja mal schaun, im Moment sieht das so aus als das die auf die erste Revision und Preissenkung warten kann


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. November 2014)

@Dennis:

Veröffentlich ihr so einen Artikel auch noch für die One oder unterschlagt ihr da den Geburtstag? 

Vor allem, da die One (bei uns) eher erschienen ist als die PS4.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (23. November 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Dennis:
> 
> Veröffentlich ihr so einen Artikel auch noch für die One oder unterschlagt ihr da den Geburtstag?



Ich weiß nicht, was unter der Woche geplant ist, da ich nur für das Wochenende zuständig bin. Eventuell dann aber gern nächstes Wochenende.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. November 2014)

Ich war etwas verwundert als ich las, daß es tatsächlich 10 PS4 Pflichtkäufe gäbe...
Da müssen dann wohl Multiplattform auch dabei sein...

Die PS4 ist bei mir  entweder für Multiplattformer, die auf meinem PC nicht mehr zufriedenstellend laufen oder eben für Exklusivtitel da. In 1-2 Jahren wird sich bei mir der Multiplattformanteil wieder in Richtung PC verschieben, da grafisch die Unterschiede wieder größer werden - dann mit neuem System - heute lohnt sich das noch nicht wirklich.

Die PS4 war bei mir bisher gut für:
-AC4 Black Flag
-Killzone
-Infamous 
-(Driveclub..........naja)
-GTA V
-Dragon Age Inquisition
AC Unity und Watchdogs standen mal auf meiner Liste und wurden gestrichen.

Wenn ich so überlege, hätte ich das Geld für PS4 und Zubehör auch in ne Mid bis High End Graka investieren können (Prozessor und RAM taugen noch) - dann hätte ich Killzone, Infamous und Driveclub verpasst....hmmmm

2014 war einfach kein gutes Spielejahr - für alle Plattformen zu viel Ernüchterung nach zu viel Gehype...


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

Es kann 2015 nur besser werden.


----------



## Kratos333 (23. November 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nüchtern betrachtet haben ps4 und xbone bislang ein ziemlich laues line-up zu bieten.
> must-haves sind komplette fehlanzeige.



Naja, kann man zustimmen. Aber das trifft auf alle Plattformen zu. 2014 war definitiv ein sehr enttäuschendes Jahr. Abgesehen von TLOU und GTA5 sind eigentlich keine guten Titel die man dringend spielen muss

Das wird sich aber mit 2015 ändern. Batman, Witcher, Order und viele mehr werden sicher gut. 

Bzw. habe farcry4 durch. Auch das ist sehr enttäuschend! Teil 3 war viel besser


----------



## Seegurkensalat (23. November 2014)

Ehal wie oft ich zähle, ich komme auf 0.


----------



## Enisra (23. November 2014)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Ehal wie oft ich zähle, ich komme auf 0.



bei Xbonefanboys ist das auch kein Wunder 
Ist ja nicht so als das da keine Vorgeschichte hättest und nicht wirklich als annähernd objektiv bezeichnet werden kannst


----------



## belakor602 (23. November 2014)

3 davon gibts am PC, das 4te (GTAV) kommt noch. Der Rest interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Jap totall Pflichtkäufe. Dass einzige was bis jetzt für die Ps4 angekündigt wurde das es für mich zum Pflichtkauf machen würde ist Bloodborne. Der Rest interessiet mich nicht. Da ist die WiiU schon viel besser dabei mit Pflichtkäufen, zumindest wenn man Nintendo Spiele mag. Mario Kat 8, Smash Bros, Bayonetta 2 um nur ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## weltking (23. November 2014)

Ein wirklicher Pflichtkauf für die PS4 Exklusiv, war in meinen Augen bisher nur Infamous. Das Spiel hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht. 
Für die Xbone kam bis jetzt auch noch kein wirklicher Hit.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Da ist die WiiU schon viel besser dabei mit Pflichtkäufen, zumindest wenn man Nintendo Spiele mag. Mario Kat 8, Smash Bros, Bayonetta 2 um nur ein paar zu nennen.



Bayonetta ist für mich eher ein Geheimtipp, für einen Pflichtkauf ist das Teil viel zu speziell. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Bayonetta ist für mich eher ein Geheimtipp, für einen Pflichtkauf ist das Teil viel zu speziell. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache



bayonetta 2 ist sicherlich kein systemseller, das stimmt
was die tatsache, dass nintendo die entwicklung finanziert hat, ja nur noch bemerkenswerter (negativ ausgedrückt: unverständlich) macht.

vielleicht sollte nintendo mal über eine übernahme von platinum nachdenken.


----------



## Hoodium (23. November 2014)

Knack hat mir Spaß gemacht, Killzone SF ist das erste Killzone das ich nicht durchgespielt habe und wohl auch nie werde (selbst die eine Stunde musste ich mich zwingen bisher), Infamous ist gut, Driveclub ein Witz... mein meistgespieltes PS4 Spiel ist Destiny, mit vielleicht 100 Stunden, aber da ist auch schon lang die Luft raus und das ist ja auch nicht exclusive 

Alles in allem... es gibt bisher NICHTS was den Kauf der PS4 gerechtfertigt hätte... ich bin schon enttäuscht. Von Nintendo und MS kam da letztes Jahr deutlich mehr.

Und wenn man liest, dass Sony weniger AAA setzt und stattdessen auf mehr und mehr Shovelware, glaub ich ernsthaft die schaffen es noch den eigentlich uneinholbaren Startvorsprung noch zu verspielen... Jetzt flamed mich, weil mir Spiele wichtig sind und nicht eine Pressekonferenz vor nem Jahr  Könnt mich auch gern Nintendo/PC/MS/Sega/whatever Fanboi schimpfen, hab ja eh alles.
Änder aber nichts an einer Tatsache: Das erste Jahr der PS4 war ein Witz.


----------



## USA911 (23. November 2014)

Ich schmeiß einfach mal folgende These in den Raum:

Das es noch so wenige Spiele gibt liegt daran, das vor der Veröffentlichung der Konsole nicht für die neuen Produziert wurde, sondern eine Mischproduktion um mit dem gleichen Titel, beide konsolen zu bedienen.
oder
Release Termin der neuen Konsolen war zu eng gesteckt, so das die Entwickler nicht früh genug Konsolen zum Programieren zurverfügung hatten


----------



## USA911 (23. November 2014)

Hoodium schrieb:


> ... Jetzt flamed mich, weil mir Spiele wichtig sind und nicht eine Pressekonferenz vor nem Jahr  Könnt mich auch gern Nintendo/PC/MS/Sega/whatever Fanboi schimpfen, hab ja eh alles.



Gerne!!!! *Du Virtueller-Spiele-Fanboy*


----------



## weltking (23. November 2014)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Alles in allem... es gibt bisher NICHTS was den Kauf der PS4 gerechtfertigt hätte... ich bin schon enttäuscht. Von Nintendo und MS kam da letztes Jahr deutlich mehr.



Kam von MS denn wirklich mehr? Den richtigen Kracher vermisse ich auch da noch immer.



Hoodium schrieb:


> Und wenn man liest, dass Sony weniger AAA setzt und stattdessen auf mehr und mehr Shovelware, glaub ich ernsthaft die schaffen es noch den eigentlich uneinholbaren Startvorsprung noch zu verspielen... Jetzt flamed mich, weil mir Spiele wichtig sind und nicht eine Pressekonferenz vor nem Jahr  Könnt mich auch gern Nintendo/PC/MS/Sega/whatever Fanboi schimpfen, hab ja eh alles.
> Änder aber nichts an einer Tatsache: Das erste Jahr der PS4 war ein Witz.



Das Rennen ist in meinen Augen auch noch nicht entschieden. Aber auch hier bleibe ich dabei, dass beide Systeme in Sachen Spielen noch deutlich Verbesserungspotenzial haben.


----------



## Maiernator (23. November 2014)

Also was Exclusivtitel betrifft hatte das beste line-Up die Wi U heuer von allen drei neuen Konsolen. Mario Kart 8 , Bayonetta, dazu kommt noch der Hammer Smash Bros.
Auch insgesamt liegt Nintendo hier vorne. Fast alles andere lässt sich auch auf dem Pc spielen.
Die Ps4 und vorallem die Xbox müssen noch mächtig nachlegen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß einfach mal folgende These in den Raum:
> 
> Das es noch so wenige Spiele gibt liegt daran, das vor der Veröffentlichung der Konsole nicht für die neuen Produziert wurde, sondern eine Mischproduktion um mit dem gleichen Titel, beide konsolen zu bedienen.
> oder
> Release Termin der neuen Konsolen war zu eng gesteckt, so das die Entwickler nicht früh genug Konsolen zum Programieren zurverfügung hatten


Genau so sieht es aus. Zudem wurden Games auch kurzfristig verschoben. Denke mal ab 2015 geht es mit den Releases sicher vorwärts.


----------



## Kratos333 (23. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> 3 davon gibts am PC, das 4te (GTAV) kommt noch. Der Rest interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Jap totall Pflichtkäufe. Dass einzige was bis jetzt für die Ps4 angekündigt wurde das es für mich zum Pflichtkauf machen würde ist Bloodborne. Der Rest interessiet mich nicht. MDa ist die WiiU schon viel besser dabei mit Pflichtkäufen, zumindest wenn man Nintendo Spiele mag. Mario Kat 8, Smash Bros, Bayonetta 2 um nur ein paar zu nennen.



Wayne pc? Konsolenspiele werden auf der Konsole gespielt. Auf dem PC zock ich richtige pc Games und da gibt es ja leider überhaupt nix in diesem Jahr das richtig gut geworden ist. Weder civ noch sonst irgendwas kann überzeugen.


----------



## AC3 (23. November 2014)

Werde mir eine WIIU holen; die PS4/X1 kann mich nicht überzeugen da ich Multi-Titel sowieso auf dem PC spiele.
Die WIIU ist noch dazu abwärtskompatibel und es gibt keine jährliche Gebühr für Online-Features.
Unterm Strich die perfekte Konsole neben dem PC.



> Konsolenspiele werden auf der Konsole gespielt.



Darauf kann ich verzichten. Die meisten Multi-Titel sind extrem mies auf die Konsole angepasst.
Wenn Spiele sogar auf einem Office Rechner besser laufen als auf einer "Konsole" dann hört sich der Spass auf bei mir!

Von einem Spiel erwarte ich mir auf der Konsole 60 FPS und das schafft im Moment größtenteils nur Nintendo.
Auf der PS4/X1 gibt es kaum bis gar keine Spiele mit 60 FPS. Da erscheinen mittlerweile sogar schon Racer in einer 30 FPS Dia-Show.


----------



## belakor602 (23. November 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Wayne pc? Konsolenspiele werden auf der Konsole gespielt. Auf dem PC zock ich richtige pc Games und da gibt es ja leider überhaupt nix in diesem Jahr das richtig gut geworden ist. Weder civ noch sonst irgendwas kann überzeugen.



Ist halt alles Geschmackssache aber im Grunde stimmt schon. Persöhnlich habe ich dieses Jahr vor allem Dark Souls 2 gemocht. Gut DS2 ist wohl eher so ein "Konsolenspiel" wie due es sagst. Dann gabs noch Lethal League was mit Kumpels einfach saugeil zu zocken ist.
Aber im Großen und ganzen gab es 2014 nicht besonders viel gutes allgemein, außer auf der Wii U. Kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich dieses Jahr fastn ix probiert habe und stattdessen mein Sammlung erst mal durchspiele die sich über ein paar Sales hinweg stark vergrößert hat .


----------



## Grolt (24. November 2014)

Eins Vorweg, damit es nicht zu irgendwelchem Missverständnissen kommt, ich bin Multiplatform User. Bis auf die XBO (dessen anschaffung aktuell für das Ende der aktuellen Generation angedacht ist ) habe ich derzeit alle aktuellen Platformen zu Hause. 

Must Have Titel sind für mich Spiele die man als Besitzer eines Systems ohne wenn und aber gespielt und besitzen sollte. Ob einem das Genre nun gefällt oder nicht. 
Nehme ich jetzt alle aktuellen Systeme zusammen, sind nur TheLastofUs für die PS 4 und Mario Kart 8 / das kommende SmashBrothers für die WiiU wirkliche Must Have. Pc und XBO haben derzeit keine Spiele wo ich sage die muss man ohne wenn und aber besitzten/gespielt haben. 
GTA 5 wäre zwar so ein Kandidat für ein solches Must Have Spiel. Da ich es aber schon auf der Ps3 gespielt habe muss ich sagen das es zwar ein sehr gutes Spiel ist, aber den Status eines Must Have Titels würde ich dem Spiel nicht anhaften.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. November 2014)

_Destiny - Zwar scheiden sich an Bungies MMO-Shooter die Geister, doch wer langfristig eine Beschäftigung braucht und erstmal ins Spielprinzip eingesogen wird, kommt so leicht nicht mehr davon los. PC-Spieler warten derweil immer noch auf eine Ankündigung.

_Äh.....nein.


----------



## HanFred (24. November 2014)

Infamous: Second Son ist ganz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. War halt bundled. Der Rest der Liste interessiert mich entweder nicht oder ich habe das entsprechende Spiel bereits für PS3 oder PC. Effektiv gekauft habe ich bisher nur Watch Dogs, ganz klar mein Fehlkauf des Jahres. Und in der Tat, das Lineup ist super schwach für jemanden, TLoU und GTA V bereits vorher gespielt hat.
Aber ich freue mich immerhin auf einige Exclusives.


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2014)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Knack hat mir Spaß gemacht
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Äh doch? Stell dir mal vor du hast nen altertümlichen PC und willst aktuelle Multiplattformtitel ordentlich und gut aussehend spielen - das rechtfertigt den Kauf einer PS4 auf jeden Fall, wenn zusätzlich Plug and Play will...


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Dezember 2014)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Äh doch? Stell dir mal vor du hast nen altertümlichen PC und willst aktuelle Multiplattformtitel ordentlich und gut aussehend spielen - das rechtfertigt den Kauf einer PS4 auf jeden Fall, *wenn zusätzlich Plug and Play will*...



naja, Plug and Play ist es in dieser (und auch schon der letzten) Generation ja nicht mehr wirklich, so ehrlich muss man schon sein  fast alles muss instaliert werden und das zum Teil in hohen 2-stelligen GB-Zahlen


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2014)

*Ein Jahr PlayStation 4 - Diese zehn PS4-Pflichtkäufe dürfen euch nicht entgehen*

Ja schon, da hast recht, aber insgesamt ist es ja doch für die Masse alles einfacher als aufm PC.

Edit:
Bzgl Problemen und Problemchen bzgl. ordentlicher Lauffähigkeit


----------



## Enisra (5. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> naja, Plug and Play ist es in dieser (und auch schon der letzten) Generation ja nicht mehr wirklich, so ehrlich muss man schon sein  fast alles muss instaliert werden und das zum Teil in hohen 2-stelligen GB-Zahlen



ohne die Konsolen mies reden zu wollen, aber ich finds irgendwie immer Lustig wie manche Befürworter immer so Pro-Argumente sind die irgendwie so zuletzt bei der PS2 gültig waren 
Genauso wie Patches und Hacker oder das PCs Komplizierter seien als ne Konsole in Zeiten von Steam


----------



## MichaelG (5. Dezember 2014)

Die Konsole ist für mich für die Titel da, die es nicht auf PC gibt/geben wird. Also z.B. Uncharted, Killzone, Infamous Second Son. 

Klar die PS4 glänzt bislang noch nicht mit vielen Releasetiteln, die ich als Must Have oder gern hätte bezeichnen würde. Aber a) bessert sich die Lage 2015 denke ich mal sichtlich (siehe The Order z.B.) und 2. hab ich ja mit den o.g. Titeln schon einige da.


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ohne die Konsolen mies reden zu wollen, aber ich finds irgendwie immer Lustig wie manche Befürworter immer so Pro-Argumente sind die irgendwie so zuletzt bei der PS2 gültig waren
> Genauso wie Patches und Hacker oder das PCs Komplizierter seien als ne Konsole in Zweiten von Steam



Ich bin jetzt kein "mancher Befürworter", weil ich beides mag und schätze (Konsole, PC), aber schau doch einfach mal ins Forum welche Probleme bzgl. Hard- und Softwarekombinationen geben kann. Das können Unbedarfte oft nicht schnell und selber lösen.
Dass seit PS3/360 Patches und Installationen gang und gebe sind zieht für mich nicht als Gleichwertigskeitsargument bzgl Plug and Play PC VS Konsole.


----------



## Enisra (5. Dezember 2014)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein "mancher Befürworter", weil ich beides mag und schätze (Konsole, PC), aber schau doch einfach mal ins Forum welche Probleme bzgl. Hard- und Softwarekombinationen geben kann. Das können Unbedarfte oft nicht schnell und selber lösen.
> Dass seit PS3/360 Patches und Installationen gang und gebe sind zieht für mich nicht als Gleichwertigskeitsargument bzgl Plug and Play PC VS Konsole.



Das ist schön das es für dich nicht gilt, die Realität nur blöderweise anderster aus!
Wo soll das noch Plug&Play oder irgendein Vorteil sein wenn ich wie am PC das Programm erst installieren und dann patchen lassen muss?


Außerdem, welche Hardware und Softwarkombinationen? Das liegt eher daran das die Studios bei der Portierung geschlampt haben?
Und nur am Rande, man muss nicht die Grafikkarte Wechseln wenn am Anfang irgendwo sich Nvidia eingekauft hat das deren Logo beim Start kommt


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2014)

*Ein Jahr PlayStation 4 - Diese zehn PS4-Pflichtkäufe dürfen euch nicht entgehen*

Den oberen Teil hast du überlesen oder? Und wie gesagt - es geht um unbedarfte Normalos und nicht um Hardware/Software-Freaks wie dich/uns...

Edit:
Ah dein edit kam zu spät...
Kurz und knapp und du sagst es ja selbst: Bspw. können Entwickler schlampen und manche Konfigs laufen nicht. Ist halt manchmal leider so - auf der Konsole gibt's halt nur eine...q.e.d. ...

Ach was ich kann NVIDIA-Spiele auch mit AMD Karten spielen? Danke für diese Einblicke deiner Weisheit.


----------



## Enisra (5. Dezember 2014)

wer da in Panik verfällt sollte von Dingen die eine Verbindung mit dem Stromnetz benötigen eh die Finger lassen


----------



## GorrestFump (5. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn mit dir los - Stromschlag beim Aufrüsten abbekommen???


----------

